# wet/dry filter or container sump



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

which do you prefer?i was told that a wet/dry filter will be just fine for fish only and that a full sump with skimmer is best for reef tanks or fish only.is this true


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> which do you prefer?i was told that a wet/dry filter will be just fine for fish only and that a full sump with skimmer is best for reef tanks or fish only.is this true


Yea, pretty much. the fish can tolerate much more Nitrates than can Corals.
Skimmes help with removing the organics before they become issues. Add a Sump along with this, and they pretty much take care of Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates and Phosphates. The Wet/Dry can give yoiu Nitrate problems in the long run, with corals, but not an issue with fish, or FOWLR.
Then again with that said, you can Carbon Dose to get rid of the Nitrates in your system. aka Vodka, Vinegar Dosing


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea, pretty much. the fish can tolerate much more Nitrates than can Corals.
> Skimmes help with removing the organics before they become issues. Add a Sump along with this, and they pretty much take care of Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates and Phosphates. The Wet/Dry can give yoiu Nitrate problems in the long run, with corals, but not an issue with fish, or FOWLR.
> Then again with that said, you can Carbon Dose to get rid of the Nitrates in your system. aka Vodka, Vinegar Dosing


interesting..humm so if need be i can just add a skimmer down the road cool..also what is this dosing you speak of and how would i go about doing this?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your choice:
Vodka Dosing by 'Genetics' and 'Stony_Corals' - Reefkeeping.com
Reefkeeping Magazine - Vinegar Dosing Methodology for the Marine Aquarium


----------

